# Western Diamondback Rattlesnake



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

This snake shed a few days ago so here's some new pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank You !!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

awesome - wanna pit yer diamondback vs. my cobra?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL!!! I would feel better pitting my Kingsnake lol. Is that your cobra in your avatar?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

BrianS said:


> LOL!!! I would feel better pitting my Kingsnake lol. Is that your cobra in your avatar?
> [snapback]968406[/snapback]​


Lol, nah, just playing...don't even own a snake. That's wild that you have a hot snake, takes skill.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

define hot snake for me Scrap5000?? if anybody wants a rattlesnake/cottonmouth/water moccasin i catch and either release/kill them at my dads house in the woods all the time if somebody wants to pay me ill ship you one


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> if anybody wants a rattlesnake/cottonmouth/water moccasin i catch and either release/kill them at my dads house in the woods all the time if somebody wants to pay me ill ship you one
> [snapback]968532[/snapback]​


I never understood people's compulsion to wantonly kill such a beautiful and increasingly rare predator as a snake. Are you really defending yourself? Saving the world?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah no doubt. They don't actively seek out people to bite ya know.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great snake, I love cryptic colored animals!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

That rattler got me scared!


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

the snakes kill our cows, dogs, horses and my brother got bitten once as well....there are a lot where i live we have an 8 acre pond and 56 acres of land in the back they are everywhere in the summer....its to the point where i can go in the canoe and just paddle around and hit them on the head with a paddle theres so many (like wack-a-mole) i thin their numbers out trust me cottonmouths are anything but rare


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

That diamondback is badass!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> the snakes kill our cows, dogs, horses and my brother got bitten once as well....there are a lot where i live we have an 8 acre pond and 56 acres of land in the back they are everywhere in the summer....its to the point where i can go in the canoe and just paddle around and hit them on the head with a paddle theres so many (like wack-a-mole) i thin their numbers out trust me cottonmouths are anything but rare
> [snapback]971559[/snapback]​


Got a pic of your Caimen?


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks you all!!!


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

i was gonan ask the smae question but that seems to be a good reason i mean if its endangereing the lives of humans and animals that make humans profits , i see why you coudl be furious


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats a nice rattler.


----------

